# name needed please....



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Cant think of a name for this little guy, any suggestions please. xx


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Sparky comes to mind...not sure why? My mind is quite a mystery to me!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well he is a livewire so Sparky it is, thankyou.
Slowly running out of name ideas. xx


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Awww you can't just go with the first one suggested xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

My sister had a cat called Sparky 

Sparky suits him


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

oh sorry, i did love the name sparky, chose a name for this other baby then. xx opps almost forgot also a little boy. x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Awww little ginger nuts..cute.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

flash (to go with sparks)?


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

How about Spark & Chip ( both craftsmen ) lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Sparky and George..crime busters of the sea!


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks like 'Basil' brush to me !!!


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Will I am


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Eric 

Or harry as he is ginge


----------



## louise2 (Sep 23, 2012)

gizmo or sonny i like both names lol :-D


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

just wanted to say he is an absolute cutey :001_wub: wish we could have him!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Dewey, does he like books ?


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Rufus - I always associate red/ginger cats with the name Rufus...no idea why.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Tinker  They're both lovely.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow CC he is gorgeous, 

Im gonna agree with Basil or Rufus


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Basil. To be honest I'm rubbish with names but Basil seems right


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Just had another thought...what about Ninja....as in Ginger Ninja?! LOL


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww how cute are they, are they brothers,. Im rubbish at names, but i like Sparky and i like Basil.
I must stop looking at your threads CC, as it makes me kitten broody lol._


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

:001_wub: how gorgeous are they!!!


I was going to suggest Ninja aswell


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes they are brothers, very cute although one is very fluffy and the other seems to be shorter hair.


----------



## Tamiyamumma (Sep 13, 2012)

Sharky and George! 

Had those picked out for tamiyas litter!! Loved the show as a kid :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Tamiyamumma (Sep 13, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Sparky and George..crime busters of the sea!


Should always read whole thread before posting!!

:wink5::wink5::wink5:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

More pics of the cutie pies.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

they are gorgeous CC:001_wub:.


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Fred the Red and Ginger Beer - them's damn cute for sure.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

bill & ben

ben & jerry
bill & ted - exellent adventure-- film
vic & bob - reeves and mortimer- i like this best , im sure they are very funny too
harry and philip the lovely little princes 

good luck and best wishes x


----------



## Tangerine (May 10, 2013)

They are super cute!
I'd call an orange tabby Horatio. Can't help it haha.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Names have been decided by the new owners Duke and Fluffy.

Photo of dinner time at the zoo.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ok Spid, safe to put these 2 gorgeous boys on the success page please.

1st pic is Fluffy, going to his new loving home end may.
2nd pic is Duke, also going to his new loving home end may but a different home.

Thankyou to the 2 wonderful families who have adopted these bundles of fun. xx

Almost forgot yet again, both came into rescue to find loving homes after the owner moved home, they wanted to ensure wonderful homes for the kittens, which we have now found.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Ok Spid, safe to put these 2 gorgeous boys on the success page please.
> 
> 1st pic is Fluffy, going to his new loving home end may.
> 2nd pic is Duke, also going to his new loving home end may but a different home.
> ...


Yeyyy well done cc you special special ladyxxxx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> Ok Spid, safe to put these 2 gorgeous boys on the success page please.
> 
> 1st pic is Fluffy, going to his new loving home end may.
> 2nd pic is Duke, also going to his new loving home end may but a different home.
> ...


Email me the pictures CC - the capture on these is too low a resolution to be any use.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

another happy ending


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Fantastic news :thumbup:


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Awww always a sucker for a ginger, both are gorgeous but you can see even now that Fluffy is going to be stunning when hes all grown up.


----------

